# Laid off from job and looking for coding position



## jtw90 (Mar 5, 2009)

If anyone hears of an opening in the DFW area or a remote coding position please hit me up. thanks


----------



## sugargirl (Mar 5, 2009)

*Laid off yesterday*

Try indeed.com, juju.com and flipdog.com  They usually have several jobs posted.  Good Luck!!


----------



## jtw90 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Job openings reply*

Thank you so much and I'll check those out


----------

